# plantar wart excision



## richelle25 (Nov 8, 2011)

Good Morning..

I am needing CPT code for excision of plantar wart..we very seldom do this procedure and for some reason I am struggling with this. ...thanks


----------



## jdemar (Nov 8, 2011)

CPT 11420 series w ICD-9 078.12.


----------



## richelle25 (Nov 9, 2011)

thank you


----------

